# Hogue Forend overlaps receiver of my 870 tactical!



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a bit of a newbie so please forgive the stupid question.
Bought an 870 express tactical shotgun. The stock forend lined up flush to the receiver when pulled back. Shot like a champ at the range.
I ordered a new spring stock and forend kit from mesa tactical and the Hogue forend overlaps the receiver by about a 1/2 inch.
Is that bad? Will it be an issue when combat loading? Haven't shot it with this new set up yet.
If a picture helps illustrate better please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think that's pretty common with certain forends for the 870, IIRC some of them even come from the factory that way. As long as the forend isn't binding on the receiver when it slides over it, functioning should not be affected. It may partially cover the bottom loading port when the action is open, but I think you have to have the action closed (forend fully forward) when loading the mag tube anyway, so it shouldn't block the loading port when you need access to it.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

A combat load is dropping one in the ejection port and chambering it,then finish off the mag.All should be done with your support hand so if the need arises you can take a shot at any time.


----------

